# Can someone please help me figure out whats happening to me?



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

Hello all,

I had blood work in 2010 and it revealed that my thyroid levels were elevated and that my TSH was low. Hyperthyroid...After an uptake and scan everything came back normal so the doctor believed that I had viral thyroiditis. My levels would soon return to normal.

In 2013 I was feeling sluggish and got checked again. My blood work showed antibodies:

Thyroglobulin antibodies = 99.20 Range <60

Thyroid Peroxidase antibodies = 374.80 Range <60

I saw another endocrinologist who informed me that I was autoimmune and since my levels were normal not much to do.

I recently felt that way again but worse and had more blood drawn and these were my levels

T3 total 3.18 Range = .64 - 1.68

T3 Uptake .55 Range .55 - 1.33

T4 17.8 Range 4.1 - 12.1

Free T4 2.99 Range .86 - 1.78

TSH <.06 Range .30 - 5.49

I was hoping someone could help me by telling me what I have or what will happen next. Any information would be appreciated


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

T3 Uptake test
http://www.drstandley.com/labvalues_thyroid.shtml (high, hyper---low, hypo)
(Copy and paste into your browser)

The T3 uptake explained.
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003688.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

You really truly need an ultra-sound big time. Those high antibodies suggest cancer so this has to be looked into.

You also probably have antibodies that are making the numbers look good w/one obvious exception which is the T3 Uptake.

Read above please!

And please insist on an ultra-sound! It appears that you are flitting back and forth because some of the numbers suggest hyperthyroid. Which is what the antibodies do. The numbers don't make sense always.

Hugs,


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Free T4 2.99 Range .86 - 1.78
> 
> TSH <.06 Range .30 - 5.49


You are currently very hyper. I base this comment off your FT-4 which is clearly above range.

You say your doctor said you are normal - I disagree. Go for another opinion and be sure to being your labs.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, there is nothing "normal" about those ranges, you look very hyperthyroid. I would start looking for a new doctor immediately.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh... as others have said, you are very hyperthyroid. This needs to be addressed. (And quickly.)


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

What will the new doctor do ? Medication and of course I will ask for a ultrasound. If the numbers are being changed based off antibodies would you classify this as graves/hashimotos...or something else. No real guidance so far to go on other than what is on here so I appreciate everything I am told on here. any suggestions or comments ?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

It's most likely Graves...but others here know more about that than I do. Medication would be an anti-thyroid drug. And yes, definitely ask for an ultrasound!

Are you female? By any chance, is the timing of these "episodes" related to pregnancies?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Wow, you are very hyper. Are you able to see an ENT? Try to rest & keep your stress level down, if you are able.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

Yes i am a 29yr old female. My blood work was perfect during my pregnancy. I delivered in feb . Im concerned at taking. Medicine long term...is it better to have it taken out?


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I guess what i am trying to get out is that this is something i need ti get more info on but im nit sure what to research on tthe internet because so many different thyroid conditions. What should i expect with this disease...is this passable to my child...is there any diet changes i should make or any foods
Bdrinks to avoid?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Sometimes pregnancy can trigger anti-bodies. Taking daily medication is not really a big deal. My kids don't have Graves; they are 34 and 23 years old. My siblings nor parents have it. Try to focus on doing what you need to do to feel better. I am just back from my endo appointment. I feel the best that I have felt in a long time and am really grateful for that. Graves is a bugger, it can wreak havoc with your mind and body. Hang in there.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

I had the antibodies pprior to pregnancy. I guess i will have to wait for the doctor. Really anxious to hear his findings or my diagnosis. I sometimes have chest pain ..i feel hot almost all the time except nights...i feel exhausted all the time....i have such a crazy appetitie and im gaining weight cause my food choices are so poor ...i have anxiety and ocd like crazy(probably has nothing to do with thyroi lol) . Just want to feel like the person i used to be. Energetic..balanced...have the energy to keep up with my baby


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

I hear you. I had no clue how out of balance I was for years. I'm kind of liking the new me. My endo figures I have had Graves for a long time and it went undiagnosed. I am really glad I am where I am now and I do hope that you will find a path too.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

kleipalmi said:


> I had the antibodies pprior to pregnancy. I guess i will have to wait for the doctor. Really anxious to hear his findings or my diagnosis. I sometimes have chest pain ..i feel hot almost all the time except nights...i feel exhausted all the time....i have such a crazy appetitie and im gaining weight cause my food choices are so poor ...i have anxiety and ocd like crazy(probably has nothing to do with thyroi lol) . Just want to feel like the person i used to be. Energetic..balanced...have the energy to keep up with my baby


All of these are hyperthyroid symptoms.

Are you breastfeeding? That will control what anti thyroid medication you are prescribed which will likely be PTU.


----------



## RainyDay23 (Sep 10, 2014)

No not breast feeding. Is a thyroiectomy an option?


----------



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Hi kleipalmi 
I got diagnosed with graves a month ago 
My pregnancy was apparently the trigger 
I have a 9 month old baby . Because we want number two early - mid next year I am booked in for a thyroidectomy 9th jan under the recommendation from both my Endo and surgeon 
They feel this is the best option and a sensible decision considering my age also (34) 
Are you considering thyroidectomy ?


----------



## laylabear (Nov 9, 2014)

Also thought I'd add 
The big indicator for me that's something wasn't wuitr right was my anxiety and OCD 
I'm normally a very relaxed person but because my thyroid was so out of whack I felt "racey" and anxious all the time and unable to relax 
I was grateful when my meds kicked in and I got "me" back ! 
ESP when I needed to keep up with my little bubba too !!! 
I have now overhauled my lifestyle and diet ( not that I was drastically unhealthy before ) I've cut out all processed foods / sugars and eat low carb diet , no caffeine 
I've never felt better !


----------

